

Google On Sale For $30 - Jimcale
http://startupmeme.com/google-on-sale-for-30-only-on-gigapie/

======
newsisan
Would appreciate if the title was changed to something a bit more descriptive.

Tl;dr - site called Gigapie(.com) allows you to buy and sell companies, but
only on their site, you can earn real money if you do well.

"Gigapie lets you virtually trade hottest web companies & make real money. It
is fun, safe and lucrative"

~~~
Jimcale
You are right, the title is somewhat enticing but it is true.

